# Case 480B Backhoe



## Gary V (Dec 20, 2018)

i have a 480b that has a noise around the shuttle area. ive took of cover to rear end and transmission shifter both looks good cant get the top of shuttle off someone put lot of gasket compound on it and its really sealed. checked oil its not showing on stick, noise is when its running and i depress the clutch and it stops does that sound like a throwout bearing what should next step be? thanks Gary Hartwell Ga


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm no expert but I would start with filling that compartment to the full mark. Might be starving for oil.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 480B series of Case tractors shuttle unit is mechanical, and when the synchronizer unit starts getting excessive clearance or dry they will begin rattle. The same is true of the main carrier bearings on the forward/reverse gear carrier assemblies if they get dry.

The recommendation from Dozer966 is a good starting point. If the noise goes away it will simply be a lube issue, and likely the bearings or syncronizer rattling from being dry. If the noise diminishes, but remains as a whine, it will be bearing damage.

If the noise does not significantly diminish with lube it is likely a gear tooth knocked off the forward/reverse manual shuttle gear.

The gear and syncronizer parts are available from yesterdaystractors.com. The bearings can be matched by any commercial bearing house if you take the old ones in, or have the numbers off the bearings themselves.

It is fairly common for the top cover to have been removed once a gear tooth was chipped, then the operator to glue it back on with oil resistant form-a-gasket gasket cement in place of more modern and easier to pull apart silicone. This is done because repairing the shuttle requires splitting the tractor so they opt to live with it until it fails (or to dump the rig). Once glued down it takes a good quality gasket scraper and a lot of digging and prying to get the cover off again.

It is unlikely the throwout bearing is the source, unless the bearing return spring is missing. That can be determined by removing the actuation linkage and manually moving the bearing release arm. No spring tension keeping the bearing away from the pressure plate is indicative of a problem.


----------



## Gary V (Dec 20, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The 480B series of Case tractors shuttle unit is mechanical, and when the synchronizer unit starts getting excessive clearance or dry they will begin rattle. The same is true of the main carrier bearings on the forward/reverse gear carrier assemblies if they get dry.
> 
> The recommendation from Dozer966 is a good starting point. If the noise goes away it will simply be a lube issue, and likely the bearings or syncronizer rattling from being dry. If the noise diminishes, but remains as a whine, it will be bearing damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary V (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks so much for advise i will do this and post what i found Gary


----------

